# Back From Bodyshop - Overspray Problem



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I got my RRS back from the body shop (after a full colour code) last Friday and had it cleaned on the way home 

Anyway, I got off my arse yesterday and gave her a going over myself. I noticed that I have patches of overspray on parts of the bonnet and the headlights. It feels rough to touch and looks a bit like tree sap.

How do I get it off without damaging the paintwork or taking it back to those monkeys?

Please advise, i'm a bit upset...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you tried a clay bar on the overspray?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I dont have any - so, no


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Have you tried some abrasive like poorboys SSR2 or even Megs Scratch X? That might remove it I guess ? Or even just a normal polish?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

normal polish doesnt touch it....


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I would imagine it is the laquer ... You will probably need something strong, Sounds daft try some pertol on it then just make sure you clean it off properly. Or some other kind of solvent may work?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Adam RRS said:


> I got my RRS back from the body shop (after a full colour code) last Friday and had it cleaned on the way home
> 
> Anyway, I got off my arse yesterday and gave her a going over myself. I noticed that I have patches of overspray on parts of the bonnet and the headlights. It feels rough to touch and looks a bit like tree sap.
> 
> ...


Take it back Ad !! Show them the problems, and if you ain't confident that they can sort them, tell 'em they can pay for you to get it corrected at a bodyshop of your choosing..... :x 
Don't accept shoddy workmanship or they'll be doing it to the next unlucky punter too..

stu


----------



## steve o (Dec 5, 2006)

Invest in some clay, you should do it annually anyway. Only costs £30 or so.

Clay it well and see what you get. Clay usually gets overspray off. If no joy, take it back and they should be able to remove it with a machine polish.

Steve.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Clay bar worked on my Golf when I got it back from the bodyshop with ovespray on it tried a few things first but clay was defo the best


----------

